# Entretien de la batterie



## Azerty83 (24 Février 2012)

Bonjour a tous.
Heureux acheteur d'un Macbook Air 13",j'en suis pour le moment ravis(et je ne pense pas être déçu)
Mon post sur ce forum concerne l'entretien de la batterie. Apres de nombreuses recherches et deux appels au services après vente d'apple(qui m'ont donné deux réponses différentes )je pense donc que poster un message ici,sur un forum des "vrais" utilisateurs ,m'apportera surement une réponse fiable.
Je m'explique:soucieux d'entretenir au mieux mon Macbook,je cherche désespérément une réponse sur l'utilisation de la batterie,et sa recharge...
Le site d'apple est a mon gout trop vague sur ce sujet....
Et ici http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/1704 ... a-batterie , on peut lire que dépasser la barre des 20% = diminuer nettement la durée de vie de sa batterie....
Quand au service téléphonique d'apple,une personne ma déconseillé de brancher, débrancher mon ordinateur (exemple : je rentre chez moi ,batterie a 70% je le rebranche)
Alors qu'une seconde personne du service(oui,j'ai appelé deux fois le service après vente..... ) m'affirme que ça n'a aucun impact sur la batterie....
Coconut battery m'indique sue la capacité de ma batterie est de 98%(normal pour un mac acheté samedi dernier?)
Je m'adresse donc a vous,utilisateurs experimenté ,afin de savoir comment vous utilisez votre macbook chez vous par exemple...
Je vous remercie.


----------



## Kamidh (24 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

Alors, pour un Mac récent je pense qu'il faut faire un premier étalonnage, charge complète avec utilisation 2H + (2h après charge complète), puis décharge complète et utilisation charge complète et utilisation classique.

Pour ma part dès que j'ai une prise de courant je branche ! Mon Mac est ainsi rarement sur batterie et donc un cycle de charge limité.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/9036.html

Pas évident de trouver un remède miracle, j'attend le retour des autres membres.

Ps : pour ton résultat à 98%, je pense que c'est simplement l'étalonnage... Ah oui il faut penser a faire cette manipulation régulièrement comme propose Apple avec son rappel...

http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/notebooks.html


----------



## Azerty83 (24 Février 2012)

Je te remercie pour ta réponse rapide! Pour résumé je le branche dés que possible,quelque soit mon pourcentage de charge,sans risque d'endommager la batterie. Et de temps a autres je décharge complètement ma batterie afin d'étalonner la batterie. J'attend aussi plus de réactions des autres membres


----------



## Kamidh (24 Février 2012)

C'est ma méthode, je pense qu'elle n'est pas totalement fausse.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (25 Février 2012)

les nouvelles batteries des ordinnateurs necessitent moins de maintenance pour rester performantes, au contraire même les procédures d'étalonnage qui poussent les batteries sont plus néfastes qu'autre chose.

Il faut juste se servir de manière régulière de son mac en mode batterie...


----------



## MrClaye (25 Février 2012)

Je me prenais un peu la tête au début au sujet de la batterie mais c'est vraiment s'embêter pour rien. 

Perso mon mac est souvent branché, je le prend quand je vais en cours puis le rebranche en rentrant chez moi, le débranche quand je le prend dans mon lit bref pas besoin de se casser le crâne. Je pense par contre effectivement que dépasser les 20% c'est pas terrible, j'ai perdu 1 ou 2% de "Health" selon iStat Pro (widget gratuit) apparemment.


----------



## Azerty83 (25 Février 2012)

Trés bien je vous remercie vraiment! une derniere petite question: lorsque je le mets en veille,je le laisse brancher?


----------



## Romuald (25 Février 2012)

C'est une batterie lithium-polymère, dite aussi lithium-ion.

Donc :


> Ces batteries ont lavantage de ne pas être soumises à "leffet mémoire" du fait, notamment, dune meilleure tenue du lithium face au problème de la cristallisation ; lutilisateur est ainsi affranchi des règles classiques : il est en effet inutile (voire mauvais) de procéder à des décharges profondes périodiques. Cependant, les surcharges, si elles sont théoriquement moins dangereuses, sont à éviter. *De fait, il est préférable de procéder à de courtes charges quotidiennes de quelques minutes, et ce de manière à réduire le nombre de cycles complets de recharge.*
> 
> Concluons sur la sagesse du service Support dHandspring : "procéder fréquemment à des charges partielles assure lefficacité optimale de tout appareil équipé dune batterie lithium-ion."


C'est pas moi qui le dit, mais c'est moi qui le fais . Et mon macbook de trois ans d'âge est à 180 cycles et 95% de batterie.
Note : 180 cycles, comprendre 'équivalent 180 cycles complets'. L'éléctronique enregistre les charges partielles et au bout d'un certain nombre considère que ça équivaut à un cycle complet.


----------



## MrClaye (25 Février 2012)

Tu n'as pas de vrai surcharge sur les batteries puisque quand l'électronique considère ta batterie pleine, l'alimentation ne fait plus qu'alimenter l'ordinateur.


----------



## Azerty83 (25 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est une batterie lithium-polymère, dite aussi lithium-ion.
> 
> Donc :
> 
> ...



Donc pour résumer,quelque soit la charge de mon MBA,quand je suis chez moi je le branche,sans nuire a la batterie!

Voila qui met un point a mes questions! (sauf pour la veille lol  ) 
je tiens a tous vous remercier pour vos reponses rapides et précises!

P.S: Romualdourrais-je avoir la source da ta citation stp?


----------



## Romuald (25 Février 2012)

C'est ici

Et si tu réfléchis, tu as ta réponse pour la veille : veilles courtes, genre une nuit = peu de décharge, tu peux débrancher. Veille longue = mieux vaut laisser branché.

Perso je laisse branché si je peux.


----------



## Azerty83 (25 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est ici
> 
> Et si tu réfléchis, tu as ta réponse pour la veille : veilles courtes, genre une nuit = peu de décharge, tu peux débrancher. Veille longue = mieux vaut laisser branché.
> 
> Perso je laisse branché si je peux.



Veille courte une nuit? woaw j'aurais dis une veille longue lol
Je le coupe des que je sais que je ne vais pas m'en servir les 4/5 prochaines heures


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est ici
> 
> Et si tu réfléchis, tu as ta réponse pour la veille : veilles courtes, genre une nuit = peu de décharge, tu peux débrancher. Veille longue = mieux vaut laisser branché.
> 
> Perso je laisse branché si je peux.



Il ne faut plus accorder de crédit à des articles si vieux qui de plus ne sont pas consacrés à des batteries inamovibles pour portables. Il est préférable de recharger complètement une batterie complètement tant que possible. Il n'y a jamais de surcharge lors du chargement d'une batterie sur un ordinateur moderne vu que la batterie intègre un circuit électronique de contrôle de charge.

Il ne faut pas non plus se référer aux vieux documents d'Apple mais aux récents :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1490?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Ordinateurs portables équipés de batteries intégrées
Les batteries des ordinateurs portables Apple actuels sont pré-étalonnées ; il n&#8217;est donc pas nécessaire de suivre la procédure d&#8217;étalonnage décrite dans cet article avec ces batteries. Les ordinateurs suivants sont dotés de batteries qui doivent être remplacées uniquement par un Centre de Services Agréé Apple :

MacBook  

MacBook (13 pouces, fin 2009) et modèles ultérieurs
MacBook Air

MacBook Air, toutes les versions
MacBook Pro

MacBook Pro (13 pouces, mi-2009) et modèles ultérieurs
MacBook Pro (15 pouces, mi-2009) et modèles ultérieurs
MacBook Pro (17 pouces, début 2009) et modèles ultérieurs


----------



## Romuald (26 Février 2012)

cher Pascal,

Une batterie li-ion reste une batterie li-ion. Quant à la maintenir chargée le plus possible, l'article ne dit pas autre chose quand il préconise beaucoup de courtes charges plutôt que des grandes. Une légère mobilisation des neurones amène en effet à l'équivalence 'beaucoup de petites charges = recharger la batterie dès que je peux plutôt que d'attendre qu'elle soit quasi vide'.
De mon point de vue l'article est donc parfaitement valable, mais je n'oblige personne.

Cependant j'aimerai que tu m'expliques en quoi le fait que la batterie soit inamovible change quelque chose aux principes d'entretien.

Sinon entièrement d'accord avec le fait que les conseils d'apple ne sont pas à suivre, ou alors peut-être pour des pismo, faudrait demander à P 77


----------



## surfman06 (26 Février 2012)

Franchement, quelque soit la méthode utilisée, la différence de longivité est vraiment dérisoire à mon sens. Une fois que la batterie ne joue plus correctement son rôle, changez là, tout simplement, entre 100 & 130 mo compris, au bout de 2 ans voir 3 ans, c'est rien. Sur mon mbp de 2009, l'info système m'informe qu'elle est à 4420 mAh, et de mémire je crois qu'en 2009 c'était 45XX, bref pas grand chose de différence.....


----------



## Emmanuel94 (27 Février 2012)

c'est le froid, il faut éviter un séjour dans un endroit trop froid, cela les abimes définitivement, en dehors de cela aucune démarche spécifique n'est à envisager, tu utilises comme tu l'entends.

Concernant la durée de vie elle est assez variable mais c'est au moins 3 ans,


----------



## benete67 (27 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> cher Pascal,
> 
> Une batterie li-ion reste une batterie li-ion. Quant à la maintenir chargée le plus possible, l'article ne dit pas autre chose quand il préconise beaucoup de courtes charges plutôt que des grandes. Une légère mobilisation des neurones amène en effet à l'équivalence 'beaucoup de petites charges = recharger la batterie dès que je peux plutôt que d'attendre qu'elle soit quasi vide'.
> De mon point de vue l'article est donc parfaitement valable, mais je n'oblige personne.
> ...



Comment fais-tu pour être à 95 % après 180 cycles ? 
j'suis à 60 cycle et 94% et pourtant je ne laisse pas le mba sur secteur inutilement ( pas de longues charges )


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> cher Pascal,
> 
> Une batterie li-ion reste une batterie li-ion. Quant à la maintenir chargée le plus possible, l'article ne dit pas autre chose quand il préconise beaucoup de courtes charges plutôt que des grandes. Une légère mobilisation des neurones amène en effet à l'équivalence 'beaucoup de petites charges = recharger la batterie dès que je peux plutôt que d'attendre qu'elle soit quasi vide'.
> De mon point de vue l'article est donc parfaitement valable, mais je n'oblige personne.
> ...


 
Pourquoi ? Parce qu'une batterie de l'époque de l'article n'avait pas un processeur aussi avancé pour gérer la charge cellule par cellule avec suveillance de la température pour optimiser la charge. Et la charge d'une batterie moderne est critique en fin de phase de chargement (voir les documents qui montrent la variation de tension et d'ampérage sur les 10 derniers %). Cette phase peut durer jusqu'à une heure et couper pendant cette partie conduit rapidement à des pertes de santé. C'est en partie pour ça que les batteries de maintenant supportent 1000 cycles vs 300 à grand max 500 à l'époque. 

http://vimeo.com/4787655

Si c'était si simple de faire des batteries commes les dernières batteries fixes des MacBook, on pourrait se demander pourquoi Apple a attendu si longtemps avant de les généraliser. 

Pour faire une analogie à l'automobile, il y plus de précautions à prendre pour un moteur turbo à haut rendement que pour un vieux moteur atomsphérique.


----------



## Azerty83 (28 Février 2012)

Hé bien! Je ne pensais pas que mon post attirerais autant l'attention!
Mais au vu des réponses des autres utilisateurs.... Que dois-je en conclure?


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2012)

benete67 a dit:


> Comment fais-tu pour être à 95 % après 180 cycles ?
> j'suis à 60 cycle et 94% et pourtant je ne laisse pas le mba sur secteur inutilement ( pas de longues charges )


le MB est branché dès que possible et le reste aussi longtemps qu'il n'a pas besoin de voyager. Comme le précise Pascal, l'éléctronique actuelle gère bien la fin de cycle (la plus sensible) et coupe quand la batterie est pleine, donc pas de risque de surcharge ou surchauffe.


----------



## lyrane (25 Mai 2012)

Pour ma part je suis presque tout le temps sur secteur. J'ai fait au début l'étalonnage. Je suis donc rarement sur batterie et la nuit ou lorsque je ne m'en sers pas je l'éteint plutôt que de le mettre en veille...
Est ce que cela peut nuire à la batterie ? Je ne le débranche qu'en cas de risque d'orage...


----------



## J2AN (23 Juin 2012)

Salut,

En arrivant, sur ce post, je cherchais 2 infos :

faut -il calibrer ?
quel est le nombre de cycles max ?

Pour la première question, la réponse est claire au vu des posts précédents.
Dommage qu'apple ne soit pas plus clair sur son site officiel à ce sujet. 

Par contre, je me pose une autre question, sur un macbook pro récent (octobre 2011), quel est le nombre de cycles max ? Je suis surpris de voir que le logiciel iwatts m'annonce 300 cycles max !
Alors qu'apple annonce 1000 cycles. En même temps, je sais pas si je dois croire ce que remonte iwatts. 

Quel est votre nombre de cycles max ? Y a t-il une procédure officielle pour connaitre ce chiffre ?


----------

